# Kindle free time (parental controls) video demo



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://m.androidcentral.com/amazon-beats-google-punch-introduces-kindle-freetime-custom-profiles

This may interest those who share the Fire with one or more kids.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Oops, my bad....enjoy the video anyway! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No worries. . . . .but it's a Fire thing so Fire Talk.   It is a useful video!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

This is honestly the ONE THING that has me considering Fire's for my kids. Even if I already own everything in iOS land.  

It has me so considering it (even before I watched the video) that I sent an email to Tim Cook today telling him Apple better step up to the plate!!  

Thankfully i'm not in a position to buy anything right now, so i have time to consider my options....


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm going to wait and see what Apple announces.  If they come out with the iPad mini and it is a similar price I will probably go with that for my daughter.  Otherwise, Kindle Free Time will actually make me willing to purchase a Fire for my daughter.

She has to get all A's on her report card before I buy either, so I have at least 4 months before I have to make a decision.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

kindlegrl81 said:


> I'm going to wait and see what Apple announces. If they come out with the iPad mini and it is a similar price I will probably go with that for my daughter. Otherwise, Kindle Free Time will actually make me willing to purchase a Fire for my daughter.
> 
> She has to get all A's on her report card before I buy either, so I have at least 4 months before I have to make a decision.


LOL, there we go, grades.... the 12th will be my currency to bribe my teen. She wants a new touch or something.... so i'm hoping that they do something awesome in that department and it kicks her behind in gear!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm really most intrigued by the idea of having profiles for each user, not so much for parental controls (although that is a very welcome feature), but so the adults in the house can have separate uses. My husband and I could asily share a device if that were possible. We have our own iPads now but it would make so much sense if we had user profiles instead and shared the same device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I'm really most intrigued by the idea of having profiles for each user, not so much for parental controls (although that is a very welcome feature), but so the adults in the house can have separate uses. My husband and I could asily share a device if that were possible. We have our own iPads now but it would make so much sense if we had user profiles instead and shared the same device.


Yeah. . . I think what got a little lost is that you can set them up for anybody -- you don't HAVE to limit the time, it's just that it is possible to do so. It's a good idea -- though, admittedly, probably one I'll never use as it's just me.

Come to think of it, though, it is a way to have "collection's" of a sort. I could have a profile for me as Tax Professional, me as Church Musician, me as Mystery Reader, me as Reference Researcher, etc. Might be a way to keep some extraneous stuff off your regular carousel. Hmmmm. . . . . . I will be interested in playing with the feature. . . . .


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

hsuthard said:


> I'm really most intrigued by the idea of having profiles for each user, not so much for parental controls (although that is a very welcome feature), but so the adults in the house can have separate uses. My husband and I could asily share a device if that were possible. We have our own iPads now but it would make so much sense if we had user profiles instead and shared the same device.


The potential "issue" with this will be whether they have the "data" of an app separate by each user. I'm thinking of say Facebook - in your profile will it store your login info, and then in his store his? Will it allow each child to have their own spot in a game?

It will be curious to see how it comes about!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

TraceyC/FL said:


> The potential "issue" with this will be whether they have the "data" of an app separate by each user. I'm thinking of say Facebook - in your profile will it store your login info, and then in his store his? Will it allow each child to have their own spot in a game?
> 
> It will be curious to see how it comes about!


Yes, and email accounts, too, they'd have to be personalized.


----------

